# Miglior videogame mai giocato



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

In assoluto... Se volete potete citare anche una saga ovviamente


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2012)

God of War e Gears of War


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Settembre 2012)

così su due piedi direi la serie silent hill, all'epoca mi prese parecchio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Settembre 2012)

Tomb Raider su ps1, specie il 2, Crash Bandicoot, Dino Crisis 2, Kingdom Hearts, The Darkness e Half Life 1 e 2.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Settembre 2012)

Final Fantasy VIII, mi ha segnato l'esistenza


----------



## The Ripper (22 Settembre 2012)

Grim Fandango e Duke Nukem.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2012)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Vinz (22 Settembre 2012)

Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Grim Fandango



 manny


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2012)

God of war!


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2012)

Max Payne 
Mafia 
Gothic


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Settembre 2012)

giocai a fahrenheit 7-8 anni fa,sul pc.Non dico sia stato il videogame piu' bello a cui abbia mai giocato,ma sicuramente è stato quello che mi ha coinvolto maggiormente,sia a livello emozionale che a livello di gameplay


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Settembre 2012)

penso che san andreas sia una spanna sopra tutti gli altri


----------



## juventino (22 Settembre 2012)

Veramente difficile dirlo. Dico Zelda:Ocarina of Time, ma fra i vari God of War, San Andreas, Silent Hill, Resident Evil, Kingdom Hearts, Heavy Rain e Uncharted potrei citarne a palate.


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

Posso citarne solo alcuni recenti e non molti dato che a me gli sparatutto in prima persona non piacciono e ce ne sono tanti bellissimi di quel tipo.

Infamous e Uncharted tra tutti comunque...


----------



## Miro (22 Settembre 2012)

GTA Vice City.


----------



## Ale (22 Settembre 2012)

Gta 4 / red dead redemption


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Bah, difficile fare solo un nome. Però se proprio son costretto dico GTA San Andreas.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Settembre 2012)

Metal Gear Solid


----------



## Snake (22 Settembre 2012)

Metal Gear Solid e Assassin Creed


----------



## BB7 (22 Settembre 2012)

*G*ran *T*heft *A*uto 

Prince Of Persia


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Ce ne sono tanti,per motivi diversi.Quello che in assoluto mi è piaciuto di più è Forbidden Siren.Tanti difetti,ma terrorizzante.La cosa più terrorizzante era dover rifare tutto il livello se venivi ucciso


----------



## Hell Krusty (22 Settembre 2012)

Baldur's Gate 2 e Grim Fandango


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2012)

The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
GTA
God of War
Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

AC e God of War.


----------



## Harvey (22 Settembre 2012)

Metal Gear Solid, il primo sulla vecchia play


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

Gta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Settembre 2012)

Resident Evil 1
Metal Gear Solid 1
Devil May Cry 1


----------



## Butcher (22 Settembre 2012)

*Shadow of the Colossus.*


----------



## Canonista (22 Settembre 2012)

Inutile, San Andreas è stato il gioco più cazzuto di tutti i tempi...


Conoscete Getting Up?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

Mafia


----------



## Brain84 (23 Settembre 2012)

Metal Gear Solid e Zelda


----------



## Nick (23 Settembre 2012)

Uno è piuttosto riduttivo.

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64/3DS)
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess (Wii)
God of War III (PS3)
Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee (PSX)
Tombi (PSX)
Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer (PSX)
Phoenix Wright: Trials and Tribulations (NDS)
Heavy Rain (PS3)
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas (PS2)
Kingdom Hearts (PS2)


----------



## Freddy Manson (23 Settembre 2012)

Operation Flashpoint: Cold War Crisis. Gioco uscito nel 2001, nel 2005 ancora ci stavo in fissa.


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Settembre 2012)

Ah giusto ho dimenticato GTA: Vice City e San Andreas, due capolavori.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E un altro gioco stupendo è Fahrenheit, uno dei giochi più innovativi della storia.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2012)

altri:
serie Spyro
Serie Crash
Serie Driver
Serie GTA
Gran Turismo 3
Il Padrino
Mafia II
Serie Uncherted


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (23 Settembre 2012)

GTA San Andreas e Iss Pro Evolution 2.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Settembre 2012)

Gta San Andreas. Praticamente ci gioco da anni,e non mi stanca mai!


----------



## Dottorm (24 Settembre 2012)

WoW.
Non credo ci sia nulla di più appassionante e ben fatto.


----------



## Heisenberg (24 Settembre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> WoW.
> Non credo ci sia nulla di più appassionante e ben fatto.





De gustibus.

Per me comunque è Metal Gear Solid 3.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2012)

Il primo Metal Gear Solid per Playstation 1.


----------



## bmb (24 Settembre 2012)

Difficile sceglierne 1. 

La saga di Uncharted e quella di Assassin's Creed. Forse, se devo prenderne solo uno dico AC II.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Questo riferito alla PS III.

In senso assoluto, San Andreas rimane qualcosa di inarrivabile.


----------



## Stex (24 Settembre 2012)

super mario 3 
metal gear


----------



## pipporo (24 Settembre 2012)

The elder scrolls 3 : Morrowind


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2012)

Senza dubbio Monkey Island, è quello che mi ha preso di più.

Sono rimasto affezionato in generale alle avventure grafiche della Lucasarts... mi sono piaciuti molto anche Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis e The Dig.


----------

